# Hubby Got His PR visa - Thinking of Investing



## wisdomlight (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi. My husband finally got his PR visa. He is working/living in Toronto and now thinking of investing a small property (new home) for the family. Do you think it's worth investing in Canada if we're not really Canadians? We're originally from Ph but my husband seems to be decided to stay in Canada for good. Some of our friends are telling that it is quite expensive to live and invest in Toronto. What can you say about it? My husband is really eager to get a property and now looking for a financial assistance from different banks. And which bank do you think offers a fair or low interest rate? In case you can suggest a good one, will definitely appreciate. If not, no worries...will continue to ask some of our friends. Thank you!


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

If you plan to live in Canada then it makes no difference if you are "really Canadian" or not. 

Decision on whether to buy a home or not depends on a lot of factors and you didn't really provide enough information. If it is mainly an investment decision then I would be cautious right now because the prices have rocketed and returns going forward are unlikely to be as good, particularly considering everything else that is going on.

For mortgages - don't go to the bank. Pick a mortgage broker. You need one anyway, given that you don't understand how the Canadian system works, but they will also ensure that you get a good deal. It's not just the main banks that offer mortgages.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

wisdomlight said:


> .... BTW, I have question about transportation. Will it be necessary to get a car or transportation system is good enough? ....


We couldn't possibly say. It depends on lifestyle choices; where you live in relation to work; and other factors. GTA has the biggest public transit system in Canada, but none of our public transit systems can compare with those of most West European countries.

Where the heck is Ph anyway?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

wisdomlight said:


> I just read about good auto purchase deals which I think will also be available in Toronto.


I strongly suspect this is mis-guided spam. If not, I strongly doubt you will be able to get a loan from a California credit union to buy a car in Toronto. LOL.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Where the heck is Ph anyway?


My best guess would be the Philippines, a.k.a Phils., a.k.a. PI (Philippine Islands), a.k.a. RP (Republic of the Philippines).


----------

